# Clinton River Report



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone been out there lately? Paticularily by the mill?


----------



## troutfly247 (Aug 6, 2004)

The cidar is still a flowin'!


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

What are they catching them on over there? I just started fishing there (when I can) last winter/spring. I haven't been able to catch anything, it's a little frustrating. The only people I've seen catch them by the fall was using boards and plugs. Anyone use them? I'm thinking of using an in line walleye board with plugs instead having a full spread like the other guys and taking up the whole river.
Thoughts?


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Just cast plugs out and reel them back in as if you were bass fishin . I've caught many steelies that way . In the river , make sure you retrieve it slow and let the current work the bait , keep it simple . Good luck


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

The latest DNR reports say that "Fair Number of Steelhead" are being caught in the Clinton. I know it is not a Blue Ribbon Steelhead River, but it's the closest to me. I was planning on waiting for the Spring to start exploring. I was going to use the winter time for learning how to tie flies and an occasional ice fishing outing. Do people catch anything in the Winter time?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

If you can fight the ice chunks you can fish ,Mich


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

the number of fish available in the fall/winter varies from year to year. this year the numbers are definitley down from last year. three years ago there seemed to be alot of fish in the fall and winter. i am sure you could get into one or two if you cover a few miles of the river. the spring returns are always excellent though.


----------

